# Todays Smoke - Smoked Tilapia



## travcoman45 (Mar 30, 2008)

Never did Tilapia before, was enexpensive so thought I'd give it a whirl, Here are the results:



Ate one already, very tastey, not salmon, but very good!

Brined them overnigt, then patted dry, brushed with honey and face down in brown sugar for an hour, then off to the smoker.


----------



## sumosmoke (Mar 30, 2008)

Nice idea, Trav. I've noticed Tilapia on sale where I'm at as well and may give this a whirl.


----------



## fireguy (Mar 30, 2008)

I guess it looks pretty good.. Gotta ask, what is with the fins still attached?? Dont get me wrong, it does look good..


----------



## travcoman45 (Mar 30, 2008)

Been runnin behind schedule all week, just didn't take time to trim the fins off, I did cut the heads off though, otherwise the momma wasn't lettin em in the house!  The made it kinda nice when it came time to pluck em outa the smoker, just reached in and grabbed a tail and slid em on the plate!

They were tastey!


----------



## jerkyaddict (Mar 31, 2008)

look's great trav and i agree for the price the taste of these lil guy's is awesome in the smoke ..


----------



## navionjim (Mar 31, 2008)

Man, 
I normally try eating anything thats served, and I used to eat Tilapia fried Tai style quite frequently. Then I saw that episode of "Dirty Jobs" where Mike was working at a K-zillion gallon Striped Bass and Tilapia "aqua-culture" farm someplace in Arizona. 

I just can't bring myself to eat Tilapia now after seeing that show. They feed pelletized fish food to the Bass, and the Tilapia eat what the Bass "pass on" if you catch my drift..... Poo eating fish... Sure it happens in nature, but I didn't need to know about it...
Jimbo


----------

